# Automatic Ve-Pro template startup



## OleJoergensen (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello.

I manage to set up my Mac (DAW) so when it starts up, my Ve-Pro template load too.
Is this possible to on windows 10 pro? I use the windows computer as a 2. computer- sample streaming.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 3, 2017)

Anyone one who have tried this?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 3, 2017)

others may give you more specific pointers, but an acquintance of mine puts these into 'start-up" items folder.
It's like a desk top short-cut / alias ( or how its called in windows)that is put into that folder which will start up upon windows start-up 

I don't know how it sits in the current windows 10 but it should be something similar


----------



## Garlu (Sep 3, 2017)

Hold down the Windows key, and type R (for run)

Type: shell:startup

Click OK

Move your vesp into that folder.

If you want your StartUp Folder visible on programs, here it explains the process pretty well: 
https://scottiestech.info/2015/10/23/where-is-the-startup-folder-in-windows-10/


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you for taking your time to reply .

I already tried what you suggested. The problem is that the Ve-pro file/ template does not start up this way. The program Ve-pro will start up but I have to open the ve-pro file/ template in Ve-pro program....


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Using VEP5, my metaframes open just fine on startup.
The only difference in my method is that I right-click > create shortcut inside the startup folder, then navigate to the metaframe.
Startup folder is located at User/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Start Menu/Programs/Startup


----------

